# 1920's Automoto



## Painterman (Jun 7, 2016)

Hi everyone, this is my first post on here but I was wondering if any of you have any info on a very rare French motorised bicycle from the 1920's. I bought this bike minus the piston and the engine was in bits but everything else was with it (including a complete 1920's Michelin puncture repair kit!). After 3 years of looking everywhere for a piston and two engines later, (stupidly the engine doesn't actually have a manufacturers name on it), I finally managed to get one. Its almost all back together to get up and running but im struggling with belt slip and no matter how much tension I put on it, it still slips. Any ideas? So any info what so ever would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mark Mattei (Jun 7, 2016)

Google   Leather belt dressing.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 7, 2016)

way kool! Looks to possibly be made by Evans (cyclemotor)
Welcome, and please keep us updated!


----------



## Painterman (Jun 7, 2016)

The problem is that it isn't leather its a multi link plastic fabric thing. I think the solution is to just buy a new rubber belt. The engine itself as far a I can tell from what little information I have is actually made by automoto themselves. Which they only did in the early years and then they bought other engines in around the mid 20s. But its just really annoying to get any parts for it because of the lack of a makers name. the piston is very unusual as well in that it has a deflector piston with 2 piston ring slots but has 3 rings. two rings go together in one slot! I don't have any pics to hand though to show.


----------



## Painterman (Jun 7, 2016)

The problem is that it isn't leather its a multi link plastic fabric thing. I think the solution is to just buy a new rubber belt. The engine itself as far a I can tell from what little information I have is actually made by automoto themselves. Which they only did in the early years and then they bought other engines in around the mid 20s. But its just really annoying to get any parts for it because of the lack of a makers name. the piston is very unusual as well in that it has a deflector piston with 2 piston ring slots but has 3 rings. two rings go together in one slot! I don't have any pics to hand though to show.


----------



## stoney (Jun 8, 2016)

Welcome, and what a great first post. Very cool bike, love the shape of the tank.


----------



## Painterman (Jun 9, 2016)

Haha Thanks. I can understand why the company went bust. The amount of small details on the bike are incredible. Ill try and get some photos to show you guys.


----------



## Yelbom15 (Nov 20, 2021)

A bit of a stretch but is there a potential of selling? Please PM if so.
Thanks


----------

